# 3rd prong for laptop power cord stuck in wall :(



## Unnie (Aug 19, 2011)

So, the third (grounder) prong for my laptop "fell out" and is stuck in the power outlet. I have a few questions regarding this:

- Is it okay to remove it? Should the power be turned off before I attempt to remove it?

- Would it be salvageable? 

I'm assuming not. I think I need to get a new power cord. Problem is that I can hardly find JUST the power cords. They are usually only with the AC adapter. This is a power cord I found: http://www.sparepartswarehouse.com/Universal,Laptop,Part,BBACCORD3.aspx

Price is okay but the cheapest shipping is like $13 :/ And I need this asap because all my commissions I'm working on are on this laptop. Would radioshack, bestbuy, etc have something like this?

My laptop is a P-6831FX model Gateway.

edit: Called Radioshack, they said they have one so I'll head on over tomorrow with my adapter and check it out. Hopefully it fits :<


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 19, 2011)

Definitely cut power to the outlet before sticking anything in there.  Even though it's in the grounded jack of the outlet, you don't want to risk accidentally making contact with the hot or neutral jacks.  I know from extremely fortunate first-hand experience that the Sixty Hertz Shuffle is very painful.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 19, 2011)

It should be safe to remove the ground prong, assuming the outlet wasn't damaged when it got stuck. You'll only get electrocuted if you manage to make a connection between the "hot" slot, which is the smaller rectangular one (assuming US outlets), and either of the other two slots.


----------



## Apex (Aug 19, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Definitely cut power to the outlet before sticking anything in there.  Even though it's in the grounded jack of the outlet, you don't want to risk accidentally making contact with the hot or neutral jacks.  I know from extremely fortunate first-hand experience that the Sixty Hertz Shuffle is very painful.



Absolutely this. Personally, I'd just say leave it be. Your laptop will still turn on with the two-prong adapter, which will hold you over until you can buy a new one. If you can afford to wait, you can order a replacement from ebay, which is about $60 less than the iGo adapter that Radioshack sells.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, the two prongs *will* still work; The third is only for grounding purposes, but that's a safety feature that you *really don't want to bypass for long* if possible. While you *shouldn't* get electrocuted by prying the grounding pin out of the socket, you *definitely should* cut the power just in case in the process of fiddling with it you make connection with the hot line.


----------



## Unnie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks everybody!

Everything went fine today, got that prong out and bought a new power cord.


----------

